# help please a6 2.8



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

it is not motor related but i figured give it a try the heat doesnt work i get no lights from the controller. but if i disconnect the big black plug from the rear it blows out air can anyone give me any ideas i have to ac heat controllers same issue the fuse by the door is fine any others?


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

wow no one


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

i haven't had to deal with any heat or a/c related issues yet, but maybe this will help you:

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/6...eat-guide-troubleshooting-cooling-system.html


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for that but i dont think my problem is any where there . no air at all unless i unplug a plug but i dont get any lights on the fuse is good but i was wondering maybe a bad relay any ideas where they are and the number


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

sorry man, i'm not familiar with the systems... just trying to maybe steer you to some useful info. have you done any searching on passatworld or other audi related forums? there's got to be info out there for you.

the custom google search on the passatworld site works well if you use the right terminology. i haven't really spent much time on places like audizine, but you might have luck there as well.


----------



## finalstage (Sep 10, 2007)

no dude i really appreciate it no need to apologize i wish i could just get this thing fixed


----------

